# GPS Seekarten Plotter



## vitaminesinddoof (22. Dezember 2004)

Hilfe,
ich bin neu hier, und ich bin mir ganz sicher, daß folgendes Thema schon oft hier besprochen wurde. (Vielleicht auch an anderer Stelle hier im Forum?)
Es geht um die (Erst)- Anschaffung eines GPS Seekarten Plotters -Handgerät.
Son bisschen habe ich mich schlau gemacht, allerdings bin ich jetzt mehr verwirrt als vorher.
Es gibt wohl zwei große Hersteller: Garmin und Magellan.
Wo ist der Unterschied vom Sporttrack zum Meridian -ich meine ist der Unterschied in der Praxis spürbar?
Sind die Garmins besser?
Ach so: Ich brauche das Gerät ausschließlich für Seekarten in Norwegen (Farbe will ich aber haben).
Wie ist die Darstellung von Details? Höhenlinien und anderes?
Ich brauche keine Verkaufsbroschüren, sondern Tips von erfahrenen Anglern.|bla: #6 
Was ist mit der Software, welche ist besser?
Schließlich ist ein Fehlkauf in der Preisklasse echt schmerzhaft.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: GPS Seekarten Plotter*

Moin,
ichhabe mir vor einiger Zeit das Spor Track Color gekauft weil es bei AWN im Angebot war und auch noch ist für 299.- dazu die Software Blue Nav. Der einzigste Nachteil den ich nennen würde wäre der das mein beim Spor Track immer nur eine Feinkarte draufladen kann. Ein Meridian Gerät hat Speichrkarten die man austauschen kann. Wenn man aber ein Lappi dabei hat sollte das kein Prob sein. 
Ob ein Magellan Vor oder Nachteile zu Garmin hat kann ichnicht beurteilen weil ich noch kein Garmin hatte.


----------



## Jirko (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: GPS Seekarten Plotter*

hallo vitamine... #h

erst einmal nen herzliches willkommen hier on board. wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

handgerät... farbdisplay... vorwiegende nutzung auf norges fahrwassern... da fällt mir spontan auch nur das von M_S empfohlene und momentan günstige sportrak color in der kombi mit der blue-nav disc europa ein #6 bin selbst glücklicher besitzer des sportrak und bis dato von allen features schwer begeistert #h

PS: meld mich nachher nochmals zum thema blue-nav... muß mich jetzt erst einmal ausklinken #h


----------



## kabeljau (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: GPS Seekarten Plotter*



> Es gibt wohl zwei große Hersteller: Garmin und Magellan.


so stimt das nich. furuno ist da ganz vorne zu sehen. ist nen bischen teurer aber dafür um klassn besser. die baun nämlich auch für die berufsschifffahrt.


----------

